# Accidentally Drank Green Water!



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

hello guys we have this green water or algae water while i was cleaning a tank some of it splashed onto my mouth and accidentally swallowed it! The water is green and brown sediments underneath. pls help guys will i get sick or get amoebas?


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Blech!! Probably not. I think that has happened to every one who has had or have an aquarium.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i cannot tell you how much aquarium water i have accidentally consumed over the years..never got sick from it..
heck , even my granddaughters have taken drinks from tanks...
you'll be just fine.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

yeah except for your backside doubling in size and all your hair on your head falling out youll be fine


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Years ago I used to volunteer at the zoo. I was flushing out the big duck pond. Once all the water was gone all that is left is "duck butter". I hit a big pile of muck and it splashed back in my face and of course my big mouth was open. All I remember was it was pudding like texture.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Swallowing just about anything short of E. coli is fine - the HCl in your stomach does it in. The amoebas in the brain happen when you get water way up your nose by jumping into warm, salty water like in FL. Also unclean neti pots. I guess your sinuses aren't as separate as they should be. I think amoebas have killed like 3 people in 50 years, so not a high risk. The water-borne illnesses like cholera, et. al. have to be delivered by mammal feces, so unless you top off your tanks from down stream of the cow patties, you'll be fine


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Worst thing that will happen will probably be that you'll get a sick stomach and maybe vomit and diarrhea.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i doubt it ; unless one is hypersensitive to anything that goes into their stomach..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Well you never know what's in it....


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Your mind will make you feel sicker than anything in that tank. NO worries


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

agreed. most stuff that would kill you by drinking it, say arsenic, will also kill your fish. They actually use live daphnia to test water quality. Dead daphnia = bad water.

People deliberately ingest algae tablets to improve their health. You can spend $ on it at GNC.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

so rest assured... you wont be growing another head anytime soon


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Gills maybe. Maybe an urge to try fish flakes?


----------



## roostergod (May 15, 2014)

UH OH!!if u want to live this is Wat happens is that if ur a male u get boobs and loose OTHER parts, They just fall off, If ur a female then the parts start to grow, All uer hair will fall out n u will start to glow like a lighting bug, Ur hand will turn into wat looks like praying mantis arms. Ur eye balls will flip back n a small worm will be sticking out n do the seeing for u, BUT dont get it mad cuz it will make u walk into walls and down stares. Also the ONLY food the worm will eat is ur booger so u have to mack sure u harvest as much as u can, BUT be careful since u got mantis hands n could rip ur own nose off. At about one month u will get a bad itch on ur back, This is ur wings coming out, BUT u need to eat duck poop to make them grow right n be colorful, But at this point u have to pee thru ur belly button n poop thru ur ears, No worries around this time there will be many lil tiny animals all over ur boday n they will clean it up as they eat it. Make sure to feed them atleast once a day, if u dont they all go in ur ear n at the same time start yelling at u to give them more food. 
BUT if u dont want to be like this then just jump off a bridge  BEFORE U CHANGE cuz if u wait ur brain wont let u, So enjoy it while u can  lol lol


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

Im still fine right now nothing happened!!!


----------

